# Need a procedure code



## hudsondna (Feb 11, 2009)

I need help in coding a procedure out physicians do in the office. How would you code procedure where the physician injects Decadron into the middle ear? They do this to help with dizziness. 

We were once told that we would bill a myringotomy (69420) with Decadron (J1100). Is this correct? It just does not seem right to me. 

Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Feb 11, 2009)

hmmm...something seems funny - I've never ever heard of an injection "into the ear" ... 
I know decadron helps with dizziness.. and I know shots of it are given, but I've never heard of the shot being given in the ear!!!

I think there is a misunderstanding of the documentation, and I believe that it should be questioned with the provider!  I believe the shot was given, for dizziness (due to middle ear issues)... but I think it was given elsewhere...not in the ear!  

It would be interesting to see the documentation for the service provided.  Seems to me a 69420/21 is the removal of fluid - not the injection of it... and, it's typically done under local or general anesthetic.

I'm at a loss...shrugs, sorry not much help


----------



## jthweatt (Mar 3, 2009)

Did your physician make an incision and then "drop" the decadron into the inner ear?  You may need to code 69801.  This has a 90 day global period so subsequent treatments during this time period are included with the initial procedure.

Jerri


----------



## MICHELLE MAJORS (Mar 3, 2009)

This sounds like a microwick with infusion of Decadron.  This is billed 69801 with a 90 day global.  Depending on the carrier, you would also code for the tube 69436 and the injection.


----------



## demay1 (Aug 27, 2009)

if it was just an injection and not an insicion or "dropped" into the ear, how would you code it?


----------

